# da due mesi senza connessione e ancora senza..

## Sonik

salve..

incomincio col dire che ho postato un po dapertutto ma non riesce nessuno a trovare una soluzione..

mi dispiace che come primo messaggio sia una richiesta di aiuto..   :Sad:   ma non so propio come fare..io uso debian di solito ma

nessuno nemmeno sui forum di debianisti sa rispondermi quindi chiedo anche a voi..

allora ho alice adsl e fino a 2 mesi fa navigavo benissimo..poi i problemi..

una mattina torno sul pc e mi trovo disconnesso perche era saltata la luce..ok cerco di riconnettermi e niente non va..

o meglio mi connettevo e dopo 15 secondi i dns sparivano e diventavano 198.168.1.1   :Shocked: 

allora ho riprovato e niente di niente savo connesso 30 secondi...

poi il giorno dopo provo a riconnettermi ed è tutto ok..vabbe.

pero 3 giorni dopo che mi disconetto di nuovo il problema e cosi per un mese ho rimediato stando sempre

connesso pero la cosa era fastidiosisssima ma non impossibile..

adesso pero nel'ultimo mese non mi connetto piu per niente  :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked: 

niente da fare non funziona non si connette propio.. allora porto il portatile a casa di un amico con NGI e funziona al primo colpo   :Confused: 

riprovo a casa di uno che ha alice come me e funziona subito.. da uno che ha Libero anche funziona ma a casa mia no  :Shocked: 

però window$ funziona a casa mia   :Shocked: 

adesso ho scoperto che se accendo il modem DOPO aver caricato X funziona   :Confused:   ..funziona.. per modo di dire dopo 10 secondi cambiano i dns e chi si

è visto si è visto.. i dns puff scompaiono   :Shocked: 

io ho il modem e il pc collegati direttamente...

non puo essere il pc perche ho rpovato da altri e funziona quindi hardware ok, nemmeno la distro perche non funziona nessuna.

vi posto un po di info..

```
ifconfig -a

eth0 Link encap:Ethernet HWaddr 00:11:D8:B6:C8:9A

inet addr:192.168.1.20 Bcast:255.255.255.255 Mask:255.255.255.224

inet6 addr: fe80::211:d8ff:feb6:c89a/64 Scope:Link

UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST MTU:1500 Metric:1

RX packets:4274 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

TX packets:2644 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000

RX bytes:334024 (326.1 KiB) TX bytes:181882 (177.6 KiB)

Interrupt:18 Base address:0xc800

eth1 Link encap:Ethernet HWaddr 00:12:F0:15:49:5B

BROADCAST MULTICAST MTU:1500 Metric:1

RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

TX packets:43233 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000

RX bytes:0 (0.0 b) TX bytes:0 (0.0 b)

Interrupt:18 Base address:0xc000 Memory:feafe000-feafefff

lo Link encap:Local Loopback

inet addr:127.0.0.1 Mask:255.0.0.0

inet6 addr: ::1/128 Scope:Host

UP LOOPBACK RUNNING MTU:16436 Metric:1

RX packets:73428 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

TX packets:73428 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

collisions:0 txqueuelen:0

RX bytes:5787480 (5.5 MiB) TX bytes:5787480 (5.5 MiB)

ppp0 Link encap:Point-to-Point Protocol

inet addr:82.56.161.165 P-t-P:192.168.100.1 Mask:255.255.255.255

UP POINTOPOINT RUNNING NOARP MULTICAST MTU:1492 Metric:1

RX packets:5 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

TX packets:3 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

collisions:0 txqueuelen:3

RX bytes:134 (134.0 b) TX bytes:54 (54.0 b)

sit0 Link encap:IPv6-in-IPv4

NOARP MTU:1480 Metric:1

RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

collisions:0 txqueuelen:0

RX bytes:0 (0.0 b) TX bytes:0 (0.0 b)
```

```
route

Kernel IP routing table

Destination Gateway Genmask Flags Metric Ref Use Iface

192.168.100.1 * 255.255.255.255 UH 0 0 0 ppp0

192.168.1.0 * 255.255.255.224 U 0 0 0 eth0

default 192.168.100.1 0.0.0.0 UG 0 0 0 ppp0
```

```
cat /etc/resolv.conf

nameserver 85.37.17.14

nameserver 151.99.125.1
```

i dns sono ok questi solo che se provo a connettermi dopo aver lanciato il server x durano 10 secondi quando va bene..

datemi una mano se capite qulcsa...   :Crying or Very sad: 

thx 1000   :Wink: 

----------

## X-Drum

ciao,

mi dispiace per la tua linea adsl credimi (ho gli stessi problemi al momento), 

ma il tuo post è fin troppo OT qui

-poiche' non è una richiesta inerente a gentoo (usi debian  :Mad: )

-in ogni caso è un problema che hai sulla linea adsl (competenza del provider)

Tutto cio' che posso dirti è: rivolgiti al servizio clienti telecom

o non ne uscirai, qui nessuno puo' aiutarti (o puo aiutare me per queste cose)

----------

## comio

 *X-Drum wrote:*   

> ciao,
> 
> mi dispiace per la tua linea adsl credimi (ho gli stessi problemi al momento), 
> 
> ma il tuo post è fin troppo OT qui
> ...

 

sottoscrivo.

Comunque a mio modesto parere... credo che sia un problema di linea. Apri un guasto con telecom e comunque fai qualche prova con un altro modem a casa tua per essere sicuro.

ciao

----------

## =DvD=

Che sia una richiesta di aiuto non è un problema, è un forum di aiuto.

Magari che sia una richiesta di aiuto da parte di un debianista... ghghgh (dai scherzo!)

Prova con una knoppix e vedi se va.

A occhio i casi son 2: o si è rotto qualcosa al gestore che ti fornisce adsl, o hanno cambiato dei parametri (tipo ora ti spediscono il dns, prima no, e tu nelle impostazioni hai di prendere il dns che ti spediscono).

Sei sicuro che il broadcast sia configurato bene?

----------

## Sonik

purtoppo ho gia aperto guasti su guasti e sono venuti 3 tecnici..

ho fatto tutto il possibile..

ma loro dicono "se su windows va è un problema di linux!"   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad: 

no nemmeno knoppix va.. nemmeno gentoo se faccio partire dal cd e faccio adsl-setup etc..

il broadcast nn so sinceramente come sia configurato.. come dovrebbe essere?!   :Embarassed: 

poi come mai NON pingo il modem ma dal browser mi apre la pagin del modem a 198.168.1.1?!

della telecom nn si puo fare niente..   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## ProT-0-TypE

 *Sonik wrote:*   

> 
> 
> poi come mai NON pingo il modem ma dal browser mi apre la pagin del modem a 198.168.1.1?!
> 
> 

 

il modem può essere configurato epr scartare i pacchetti icmp.

che modem usi?

----------

## cloc3

 *Sonik wrote:*   

> purtoppo ho gia aperto guasti su guasti e sono venuti 3 tecnici..
> 
> 

 

Sei maledettamente ot. Ma il tuo è davvero un caso compassionevole che non si può ignorare  :Crying or Very sad:  .

Tra l'altro io ho avuto una esperienza analoga con telecom: 2 mesi senza connessione.

Purtroppo, io ero più fortunato: avevo ragione in modo manifesto e loro stavano facendo capricci intollerabili.

Ciò nonostante, con i guasti tecnici non se ne usciva. Alla fine per la disperazione, mi sono rivolto alle associazioni dei consumatori.

Nel giro di dieci giorni, ho viasto risolvere il problema (va, bé. Mi hanno perduto tutti i dati dell'account di posta, ma che vuoi farci...).

Pensa che si sono mobilitati specificamente del mio caso dei burocrati di Venezia (io vivo in Friuli).

Ti consiglio di seguire la stessa strada. In fondo le tue ragioni sono ottime, perché se la stessa configurazione funziona altrove, significa che loro per qualche ragione sono fuori standard.

Auguri   :Smile:  .

----------

## Sonik

uso alice gate..

ethernet ovviamente.. ma ne ho provati tanti altri ed è uguale.. ne hi provati almeno 4!

questo:

[img:1777a70e14]http://www.alice.it/aiuto/Alice/driver/alice/img_alice/alicegate.gif[/img:1777a70e14]

 ma come deto nemmeno gli altri funzionano   :Sad: 

sono da due mesi senza usare un pc unix a casa mia e sono abbastanza giù... provate voi a usare SOLO windows!!!!   :Very Happy: 

----------

## ProT-0-TypE

è tornato IT quando ha detto che non gli funziona nemmeno con il live di gentoo   :Laughing: 

----------

## Sonik

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

>  *Sonik wrote:*   purtoppo ho gia aperto guasti su guasti e sono venuti 3 tecnici..
> 
>  
> 
> Sei maledettamente ot. Ma il tuo è davvero un caso compassionevole che non si può ignorare  .
> ...

 

ho letto adesso..

anche io vivo in friuli   :Very Happy: 

che sia una coicidenza?! cosa dovrei fare?! non ne posso veramente piu di stare qua a vedermi explorer.exe   :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## ProT-0-TypE

```
inet addr:192.168.1.20 Bcast:255.255.255.255 Mask:255.255.255.224
```

come broadcast 255.255.255.255?

----------

## CarloJekko

ebbi un problema simile... tagliai la testa al toro e mi misi fastweb...

----------

## Sonik

fastweb non passa a udine purtroppo.. l'avrei gia fatto

e poi senza contare che telecom per toglierti la connessione sta almeno 3 settimane   :Shocked: 

quindi 3 settimane senza del tutto nn è divertentissimo..   :Very Happy: 

no ho capito.. il broadcast nn va bene?!   :Embarassed: 

ah cmq ottimo forum le risposte precise e arrivano subito   :Very Happy: 

mi sa che mi metto anche una partizioncina con gentoo almeno i problemi li rsolvo al volo.. (se risolvo questo seno come scarico gnome o enghliment???)

----------

## Onip

io ho avuto problemi con quel modem. prova a guardare se questo ti può aiutare

----------

## [PHT]Giangi

Sonik credo proprio che tu debba passare ad usare Gentoo ...   :Wink:   vedrai che la tua alice ti funzionerà.

----------

## ProT-0-TypE

ma cmq il problema è che ti cambia i dns da resolv.conf?

----------

## Sonik

 *Onip wrote:*   

> io ho avuto problemi con quel modem. prova a guardare se questo ti può aiutare

 

il problema è simile ma nn uguale..

perche fino a 2 mesi fa con lo stesso modem io navigavo! 

come hai risolto che non ho capito poi?! cmq anche io se accendo il modem dopo X funziona ma poi i dns spariscono e se li chattro non navigo perche alice li vuole dinamici   :Confused: 

non so cme risolvere..

----------

## Sonik

 *ProT-0-TypE wrote:*   

> ma cmq il problema è che ti cambia i dns da resolv.conf?

 

si è quello e anche che n riesco a collegarmi se accendo il server x dopo il modem..

se lo accendo dopo navigo e poi cambiano poi vedi post sopra!   :Wink: 

thx!

cmq gentoo nn va.. la prima cosa che faccio dopo il boot e adsl-setup con rp-pppoe ma settata la rete nn pinga!

----------

## ProT-0-TypE

in ogni caso se tu togli i permessi di scrittura a quel file la vedo difficile che ti cambi i dns..

e poi secondo me hai configurato male la eth

----------

## Onip

sinceramente il modem è di un mio amico e lui ha risolto che lo accende a pc già acceso. cmq mi ero ripromesso di riconvertirglielo a router con dhcp in modo che funzionasse uguale sia su win sia su linux, poi ci sono stati gli esami e io mi sono dimenticato... se parlo col tipo di cui è il modem gli chiedo x bene come fa e te lo posto.

p.s. il problema potrebbe anche essere lo stesso infatti lui non è che ancora usi molto spesso gentoo, anzi. e se hai detto che fino a un po' di tempo fa ti andava...

----------

## ProT-0-TypE

ma tu ti connetti al modem dalla eth0 o dalla eth1?

----------

## Sonik

si se cambio i permessi di scrittura stanno fermi li i dns ma non navigo cmq..

invece che dopo 30 secondi dopo 5 minuti ma cade la linea lo stesso come quando cambiano i dns..

cme la devo settare sta eth0?!  prima era cosi e funzionava   :Confused: 

provate a dirmi un po voi perche nn so piu propio cosa fare.. (ho gia modificato un po tipo in dhcp etc.. ma n va magari l'ho fatto male..)

ah nn riesco ad assegnare un gateway perche mi dice host is unreachble anche /sbin/route add -net $198.168.1.1 plip1 ma mi dice host name look up failure...

 vi posto anche i log nn si sa mai..

```
p 26 12:17:01 localhost /USR/SBIN/CRON[9937]: (root) CMD (   run-parts --report /etc/cron.hourly)

Sep 26 12:24:34 localhost kernel: eth0: link up, 100Mbps, full-duplex, lpa 0x45E1

Sep 26 12:24:35 localhost ifd[6861]: executing: '/usr/share/laptop-net/link-change eth0 managed up,running,disconnected up,running,connected'

Sep 26 12:24:35 localhost laptop-net: No change to network scheme

Sep 26 12:24:35 localhost laptop-net: Starting network interface "eth0"

Sep 26 12:24:35 localhost dhclient: Internet Systems Consortium DHCP Client V3.0.1

Sep 26 12:24:35 localhost ifd[6861]: + Internet Systems Consortium DHCP Client V3.0.1

Sep 26 12:24:35 localhost dhclient: Copyright 2004 Internet Systems Consortium.

Sep 26 12:24:35 localhost ifd[6861]: + Copyright 2004 Internet Systems Consortium.

Sep 26 12:24:35 localhost dhclient: All rights reserved.

Sep 26 12:24:35 localhost ifd[6861]: + All rights reserved.

Sep 26 12:24:35 localhost dhclient: For info, please visit http://www.isc.org/products/DHCP

Sep 26 12:24:35 localhost ifd[6861]: + For info, please visit http://www.isc.org/products/DHCP

Sep 26 12:24:35 localhost dhclient:

Sep 26 12:24:35 localhost ifd[6861]: +

Sep 26 12:24:35 localhost dhclient: sit0: unknown hardware address type 776

Sep 26 12:24:35 localhost ifd[6861]: + sit0: unknown hardware address type 776

Sep 26 12:24:36 localhost dhclient: sit0: unknown hardware address type 776

Sep 26 12:24:36 localhost ifd[6861]: + sit0: unknown hardware address type 776

Sep 26 12:24:36 localhost dhclient: Listening on LPF/eth0/00:11:d8:b6:c8:9a

Sep 26 12:24:36 localhost ifd[6861]: + Listening on LPF/eth0/00:11:d8:b6:c8:9a

Sep 26 12:24:36 localhost dhclient: Sending on   LPF/eth0/00:11:d8:b6:c8:9a

Sep 26 12:24:36 localhost ifd[6861]: + Sending on   LPF/eth0/00:11:d8:b6:c8:9a

Sep 26 12:24:36 localhost dhclient: Sending on   Socket/fallback

Sep 26 12:24:36 localhost ifd[6861]: + Sending on   Socket/fallback

Sep 26 12:24:37 localhost dhclient: DHCPDISCOVER on eth0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 3

Sep 26 12:24:37 localhost ifd[6861]: + DHCPDISCOVER on eth0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 3

Sep 26 12:24:37 localhost dhclient: DHCPOFFER from 192.168.1.1

Sep 26 12:24:37 localhost dhclient: DHCPREQUEST on eth0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67

Sep 26 12:24:37 localhost ifd[6861]: + DHCPOFFER from 192.168.1.1

Sep 26 12:24:37 localhost ifd[6861]: + DHCPREQUEST on eth0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67

Sep 26 12:24:37 localhost dhclient: DHCPACK from 192.168.1.1

Sep 26 12:24:37 localhost ifd[6861]: + DHCPACK from 192.168.1.1

Sep 26 12:24:37 localhost dhclient: bound to 192.168.1.20 -- renewal in 35214 seconds.

Sep 26 12:24:37 localhost ifd[6861]: + bound to 192.168.1.20 -- renewal in 35214 seconds.

Sep 26 12:24:37 localhost postfix/master[8098]: reload configuration

Sep 26 12:24:52 localhost pppd[10142]: Plugin rp-pppoe.so loaded.

Sep 26 12:24:52 localhost pppd[10142]: RP-PPPoE plugin version 3.3 compiled against pppd 2.4.2

Sep 26 12:24:52 localhost pppd[10145]: pppd 2.4.2 started by root, uid 0

Sep 26 12:24:53 localhost pppd[10145]: PPP session is 5503

Sep 26 12:24:53 localhost pppd[10145]: Using interface ppp0

Sep 26 12:24:53 localhost pppd[10145]: Connect: ppp0 <--> eth0

Sep 26 12:24:53 localhost pppd[10145]: Couldn't increase MTU to 1500

Sep 26 12:24:53 localhost pppd[10145]: Couldn't increase MRU to 1500

Sep 26 12:24:56 localhost pppd[10145]: Couldn't increase MRU to 1500

Sep 26 12:24:56 localhost pppd[10145]: PAP authentication succeeded

Sep 26 12:24:56 localhost pppd[10145]: peer from calling number 00:90:1A:41:45:75 authorized

Sep 26 12:24:57 localhost pppd[10145]: replacing old default route to eth0 [192.168.1.1]

Sep 26 12:24:57 localhost pppd[10145]: Cannot determine ethernet address for proxy ARP

Sep 26 12:24:57 localhost pppd[10145]: local  IP address 82.60.174.106

Sep 26 12:24:57 localhost pppd[10145]: remote IP address 192.168.100.1

Sep 26 12:24:57 localhost pppd[10145]: primary   DNS address 85.37.17.14

Sep 26 12:24:57 localhost pppd[10145]: secondary DNS address 151.99.125.1

Sep 26 12:24:57 localhost kernel: ip_tables: (C) 2000-2002 Netfilter core team

Sep 26 12:24:57 localhost kernel: ip_conntrack version 2.1 (4090 buckets, 32720 max) - 336 bytes per conntrack

Sep 26 12:24:59 localhost postfix/master[8098]: reload configuration

Sep 26 12:25:01 localhost kernel: Inbound IN=eth0 OUT= MAC=ff:ff:ff:ff:ff:ff:00:13:d4:03:a4:85:08:00 SRC=192.168.1.22 DST=192.168.1.31 LEN=78 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=128 ID=35409 PROTO=UDP SPT=137 DPT=137 LEN=58

Sep 26 12:25:01 localhost kernel: Inbound IN=eth0 OUT= MAC=ff:ff:ff:ff:ff:ff:00:13:d4:03:a4:85:08:00 SRC=192.168.1.22 DST=192.168.1.31 LEN=78 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=128 ID=35410 PROTO=UDP SPT=137 DPT=137 LEN=58

Sep 26 12:25:01 localhost kernel: Inbound IN=eth0 OUT= MAC=ff:ff:ff:ff:ff:ff:00:13:d4:03:a4:85:08:00 SRC=192.168.1.22 DST=192.168.1.31 LEN=78 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=128 ID=35413 PROTO=UDP SPT=137 DPT=137 LEN=58

Sep 26 12:25:01 localhost kernel: Inbound IN=eth0 OUT= MAC=ff:ff:ff:ff:ff:ff:00:13:d4:03:a4:85:08:00 SRC=192.168.1.22 DST=192.168.1.31 LEN=78 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=128 ID=35414 PROTO=UDP SPT=137 DPT=137 LEN=58

Sep 26 12:25:02 localhost kernel: Unknown InputIN=ppp0 OUT= MAC= SRC=217.169.112.13 DST=82.60.174.106 LEN=1480 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=122 ID=42777 DF PROTO=TCP SPT=80 DPT=1341 WINDOW=64828 RES=0x00 ACK URGP=0

```

----------

## Sonik

 *ProT-0-TypE wrote:*   

> ma tu ti connetti al modem dalla eth0 o dalla eth1?

 

eth0 la 1 e la wireless 

cmq dai log si capisce ma sembra che manchi un gateway che n riesco a dargli>?! possibile?! mi sbaglio?!

cmq nn è il modem perche nemmeno gli altri 3 che ho provato non vanno!

----------

## ProT-0-TypE

io darei un 

```
ifconfig eth0 broadcast 192.168.1.255 netmask 255.255.255.0 192.168.1.100 up

route add default gw 192.168.1.1
```

----------

## RexRocker

se non va la rete dopo adsl-setup prova a dare un 

```

route add default dev ppp0

```

----------

## ProT-0-TypE

ah lui non lo usa come router

```
route add default dev ppp0
```

usa questo e cancella la route che ti ho dato prima se l'hai messa

----------

## Cazzantonio

Sei terribilmente OT e temo che questo post verrà bloccato presto appena un moderatore si connette...

tuttavia ti vorrei consigliare di passare il paramentro -R a dhcpcd (se usi dhcpcd) per non far sovrascrivere resolv.conf

Se tu fossi sotto gentoo in /etc/conf.d/net basterebbe editare questa riga: dhcpcd_eth0="-R"

Se è un problema di dns sovrascritti dovrebbe risolversi, altrimenti è un problema di modem o linea (o di errata configurazione della rete... usi un modem , un router? se usi un modem guarda come configurare correttamente una connessione pppoe o pppoa, se usi un router basta attaccarci la rete e dovrebbe funzionare)

----------

## Sonik

non va in nessuno dei due modi postati da voi..

apro il browser o cerco di pingare e il solito unknow host!

 :Crying or Very sad: 

non ho capito cazzantonio..   :Question: 

il parametro -R non so come darglielo!

non uso router un normale modem!

----------

## otaku

[premetto che non ho mai usato una connessione adsl ethernet]

a quanto ho capito usi questo modem ethernet di alice...

riesci a pingarlo dopo che la connessione salta?

prova a prendere le configurazioni per la connessione da windows, poi controlli se sono tutti esatti anche su windows

quanto è vecchia la tua scheda di rete?  :Wink: 

se il post venisse chiuso contattami pure su un IM qualsiasi che trovi alla fine del mio post  :Razz: 

buena suerte  :Wink: 

----------

## Sonik

grazie   :Wink: 

spero che non venga chiuso perche ho reale bisogno d'aiuto   :Crying or Very sad: 

no il modem da shell NON lo pingo ma dal browser sotto 198.168.1.1 VEDO la pagina del modem ma non posso cambiare parametri! 

è un portatile quindi è tutto ok è un intel centrino di pochi mesi fa.. ma poi come dicevo a casa di altri funziona quindi nn è l'hardware la colpa!

da windows cosa vedo?!

```

Configurazione IP di Windows

        Nome host . . . . . . . . . . . . . . : sonic

        Suffisso DNS primario  . . . . . . .  :

        Tipo nodo . . . . . . . . .  : Sconosciuto

        Routing IP abilitato. . . . . . . . . : No

        Proxy WINS abilitato . . . . . . . .  : No

Scheda Ethernet Connessione alla rete locale (LAN) 3:

        Suffisso DNS specifico per connessione:

        Descrizione . . . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) PRO/1000 CT Network Con

nection #2

        Indirizzo fisico. . . . . . . . . . . : 00-13-D4-03-A4-85

        DHCP abilitato. . . . . . . . . . . . : Sì

        Configurazione automatica abilitata   : Sì

        Indirizzo IP. . . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.22

        Subnet mask . . . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.224

        Gateway predefinito . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1

        Server DHCP . . . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1

        Server DNS . . . . . . . . . . . . .  : 151.99.125.2

                                            151.99.125.3

        Lease ottenuto. . . . . . . . . . . . : mercoledì 28 settembre 2005 10.4

0.48

        Scadenza lease . . . . . . . . . . .  : giovedì 29 settembre 2005 10.40.

48

Scheda PPP alice:

        Suffisso DNS specifico per connessione:

        Descrizione . . . . . . . . . . . . . : WAN (PPP/SLIP) Interface

        Indirizzo fisico. . . . . . . . . . . : 00-53-45-00-00-00

        DHCP abilitato. . . . . . . . . . . . : No

        Indirizzo IP. . . . . . . . . . . . . : 82.58.208.17

        Subnet mask . . . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.255

        Gateway predefinito . . . . . . . . . : 82.58.208.17

        Server DNS . . . . . . . . . . . . .  : 85.37.17.14

                                            151.99.125.1

        NetBIOS su TCPIP. . . . . . : Disabilitato
```

non ce altro..

----------

## otaku

hai gia controllato le impostazioni dhcp?

se usi relativamente pochi computer per connetterti puoi impostare questi valori manualmente e disabilitare dhcp sul modem

comunque controlla che i valori siano gli stessi indirizzo IP a parte se usi dhcp  :Wink: 

```
        Indirizzo IP. . . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.22

        Subnet mask . . . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.224

        Gateway predefinito . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1

        Server DHCP . . . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1

        Server DNS . . . . . . . . . . . . .  : 151.99.125.2

                                                151.99.125.3
```

poi prova a vedere se sul modem c'è qualche opzione di sicurezza "strana"

----------

## Sonik

non ho un router..

ho solo 2 pc a casa... 

sul modem non posso impostare niente   :Sad: 

il probelma è che da linux non so propio cosa e come farlo perche non sono molto esperto.. di reti poi.. 

per esempio il gatway da linux non riesco a darglielo mi diche host is unreachable   :Shocked: 

----------

## otaku

 *Sonik wrote:*   

> per esempio il gatway da linux non riesco a darglielo mi diche host is unreachable  

 

teoricamente se usi dhcp dovrebbe venir settato tutto automaticamente...

googolando ho trovato questa pagina, magari può esserti utile...

----------

## Sparker

Hai provato ad installare un server dns in locale?

----------

## Sonik

nella mi aignoranza ho capito poco e niente

ma cmq io n devo far fare da server a nessun pc!

fino a 2 mesi fa funzionava tutto perfettamente e adesso che piano piano è peggiorato fino ai livelli di adesso che non si connette nemmeno..sigh..   :Crying or Very sad: 

cmq mi hanno detto di provare wheareami che al boot stabilisce lui tutto... si ma non funziona niente.. uguale a prima   :Crying or Very sad: 

no nn ho installato nessun server dns locale..

ma pensate che con un router tutto si risolva?! perche in caso lo compro allora..

se avete qualche altra idea fatevi sentire.. thx 1000!

pero ripeto: è assurdo che su windows vada e su linux no che fino a 2 mesi fa andava tutto..  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Sonik

help..

cosa faccio resto su windows?! 

devo togliere linux dal portatile?? rimetto windows..

peccato mi secca tanttissimo...   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   sigh. sigh..

----------

## cloc3

 *Sonik wrote:*   

> niente da fare non funziona non si connette propio.. allora porto il portatile a casa di un amico con NGI e funziona al primo colpo  
> 
> riprovo a casa di uno che ha alice come me e funziona subito.. da uno che ha Libero anche funziona ma a casa mia no 
> 
> però window$ funziona a casa mia  
> ...

 

A casa del tuo amico, hai usato il modem suo, o quello tuo?

Ti è possibile portare a casa tua il computer dell'amico?

La connessione windows, a casa tua, funziona a pieno regime? C'è stato un fulmine nel mezzo ... Magari, per qualche ragione incomprensibile, il segnale è sporco e fa certi scherzi.

Il tuo amico è in grado di leggere la tua configurazione e verificare se non esista un errore marchiano che ti è sfuggito?

Hai provato a lavorare con kernel diversi, magari vecchi (se tu usassi correntemente gentoo - avresti una certa abitudine a queste pratiche  :Cool:  )?

Il driver della scheda ethernet è proprio quello giusto?

Comunque, non mollare. Anzi: formatta subito la partizione windows, che ti giova comunque.

Inoltre, evita di uppare troppo spesso. Ti abbiamo risposto in tanti e, quello che avevamo in testa lo abbiamo detto.

 :Smile: 

----------

## Sonik

no allora dal mio amico il modem era il suo pero come dicevo ho gia provato con altri modem e non  funziona a casa mia..

no nn posso portare il pc a casa mia e poi lui ha solo windows io ho provato con il mio portatile a casa sua con linux e va a casa mia no!

nessun fulmine!

ho provato con kernel diversi ma tutti 2.6.x

cosa vuol dire il driver della schede di rete!? poi è un portatile nn ha la scheda di rete penso sia integrata nella scheda mamma

sul portatile infati ho solo linux..

ma se non si connette piu da due mesi ho chiesto a tutti e nessuno sa dirmi o capisce   :Crying or Very sad: 

ok non uppero piu..

sono triste e demoralizzato.. mai successa una cosa simile..

poi come ripeto fino a 2 mesi fa funzionava tutto perfettamente!!!!!!!! e perche windows funziona?! sono questi i due punti che mi sfuggono.

alla telecom nn sanno piu cosa fare.. avro 15 segnalazioni e sono venuti 3 tecnici a casa mai ma loro mettono un apparecchio al modem

e vedono che la linea è pulita e dicono !è colpa di linux"   :Crying or Very sad: 

grazie comunque   :Sad: 

(abiti dietro a casa mia te   :Laughing:   io sono di udine.. lol)

----------

## otaku

onestamente non saprei dov'è la causa del problema...

in alternativa potresti anche reinstallare linux e partire con dei file di configurazione puliti...

hai provato a portare a casa del tuo amico il tuo modem?

prova a vedere se hai una connessione stabile pc/modem, una volta appurato questo puoi concentrarti sulla tratta modem/internet

teoricamente i protocolli di rete sono universali, quindi windows o linux non dovrebbe far differenza...

controlla anche se hai ricompilato il kernel e magari hai omesso qualcosa necessaria al funzionamento della connessione...

inoltre spulciati i vari log del caso, magari potrebbero dirti più specificatamente qual'è il problema;

il fatto che si connetta e dopo 5 minuti salti la connessione mi fa pensare a una graduale perdita di sincronia del segnale, o comunque un deterioramento di esso (paroloni...   :Laughing: )

male che vada tieni windows per un po' e riprova con linux tra qualche tempo, giusto per placare lo stress ... tieni a mente che 90 su 100 la colpa è dell'utente non dell'OS (oggi mi sento saggio  :Wink: )

ciao

----------

## Sonik

nemmeno io e nessun altro capisco dove sia la causa   :Crying or Very sad: 

linux è gia pulito e nemmeno le live funzionano!

no il suo no ma di altri si e a casa mia non funzionano!

come faccio a sapere se sono stabile modem/pc se nemmeno lo pingo da shell?? ma dal browser si!!! 

da windows pero pingo il modem!!!!!

secondo me il problema è sicuramente modem/pc ma non capisco dove..

gia il fatto che non lo pinghi da linux ma da windows si vuol dire qulcsa..

non lo so.. io non capisco piu di tanto.. se avete quache altro comando da farmi riportare..

e poi perche andava e adesso non piu??? quello mi continuo a chiedere.. cmq mi basta risolvere..

ho provato anche un weareami configurato e tutto.. niente da fare.. rileva eth0 ma non mi connette..

non è che mi disconette.. il problema è che propio non si connette!! si connette se accedno il modem dopo il pc

ma gia li è sbagliato...

prima vorrei capire come mai non si connette a modem accesso e pc acceso visto che ha sempre funioanto e mi sembra assurdo il contrario..

grzie 1000   :Wink: 

----------

## comio

 *Sonik wrote:*   

> nemmeno io e nessun altro capisco dove sia la causa  
> 
> linux è gia pulito e nemmeno le live funzionano!
> 
> no il suo no ma di altri si e a casa mia non funzionano!
> ...

 

facciamo una cosa brutta... da windows apri una shell e copiati i parametri di configurazione:

```

> ipconfig /all

..

..

..

> route print

```

così vediamo cosa c'è di diverso.

ciao

----------

## Sonik

grazie   :Very Happy: 

allora ecco qua:

```
C:\Documents and Settings\xxx>ipconfig /all

Configurazione IP di Windows

        Nome host . . . . . . . . . . . . . . : sonic

        Suffisso DNS primario  . . . . . . .  :

        Tipo nodo . . . . . . . . .  : Sconosciuto

        Routing IP abilitato. . . . . . . . . : No

        Proxy WINS abilitato . . . . . . . .  : No

Scheda Ethernet Connessione alla rete locale (LAN) 3:

        Suffisso DNS specifico per connessione:

        Descrizione . . . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) PRO/1000 CT Network Con

nection #2

        Indirizzo fisico. . . . . . . . . . . : 00-13-D4-03-A4-85

        DHCP abilitato. . . . . . . . . . . . : Sì

        Configurazione automatica abilitata   : Sì

        Indirizzo IP. . . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.22

        Subnet mask . . . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.224

        Gateway predefinito . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1

        Server DHCP . . . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1

        Server DNS . . . . . . . . . . . . .  : 151.99.125.2

                                            151.99.125.3

        Lease ottenuto. . . . . . . . . . . . : mercoledì 28 settembre 2005 13.3

7.54

        Scadenza lease . . . . . . . . . . .  : giovedì 29 settembre 2005 13.37.

54

Scheda PPP alice:

        Suffisso DNS specifico per connessione:

        Descrizione . . . . . . . . . . . . . : WAN (PPP/SLIP) Interface

        Indirizzo fisico. . . . . . . . . . . : 00-53-45-00-00-00

        DHCP abilitato. . . . . . . . . . . . : No

        Indirizzo IP. . . . . . . . . . . . . : 82.56.159.126

        Subnet mask . . . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.255

        Gateway predefinito . . . . . . . . . : 82.56.159.126

        Server DNS . . . . . . . . . . . . .  : 85.37.17.14

                                            151.99.125.1

        NetBIOS su TCPIP. . . . . . : Disabilitato

```

```
C:\Documents and Settings\xxx>route print

===========================================================================

Elenco interfacce

0x1 ........................... MS TCP Loopback interface

0x2 ...00 13 d4 03 a4 85 ...... Intel(R) PRO/1000 CT Network Connection #2 - Min

iport dell'UtilitÓ di pianificazione pacchetti

0x50004 ...00 53 45 00 00 00 ...... WAN (PPP/SLIP) Interface

===========================================================================

===========================================================================

Route attive:

Indirizzo rete             Mask             Gateway       Interfac.  Metric

          0.0.0.0          0.0.0.0    82.56.159.126   82.56.159.126       1

          0.0.0.0          0.0.0.0      192.168.1.1    192.168.1.22       21

    82.56.159.126  255.255.255.255        127.0.0.1       127.0.0.1       50

   82.255.255.255  255.255.255.255    82.56.159.126   82.56.159.126       50

        127.0.0.0        255.0.0.0        127.0.0.1       127.0.0.1       1

      192.168.1.0  255.255.255.224     192.168.1.22    192.168.1.22       20

     192.168.1.22  255.255.255.255        127.0.0.1       127.0.0.1       20

    192.168.1.255  255.255.255.255     192.168.1.22    192.168.1.22       20

    192.168.100.1  255.255.255.255    82.56.159.126   82.56.159.126       1

        224.0.0.0        240.0.0.0     192.168.1.22    192.168.1.22       20

        224.0.0.0        240.0.0.0    82.56.159.126   82.56.159.126       1

  255.255.255.255  255.255.255.255     192.168.1.22    192.168.1.22       1

Gateway predefinito:     82.56.159.126

===========================================================================

Route permanenti:

  Nessuno
```

 :Exclamation:   :Question: 

ah pero questo è il fisso.. sul portatile ho solo linux

pero non cambia niente perche il portatile è funzionate a livello hardware di sicuro!

----------

## randomaze

 *Sonik wrote:*   

> mi dispiace che come primo messaggio sia una richiesta di aiuto..    ma non so propio come fare..io uso debian di solito ma
> 
> nessuno nemmeno sui forum di debianisti sa rispondermi quindi chiedo anche a voi..

 

Come ti hanno fatto notare piú utenti questo post sarebbe da chiudere visto che il forum é relativo a gentoo e non tratta altre distribuzioni.

Tuttavia spero che, dopo che saremo riusciti ad aiutarti nel far funzionare il LiveCd di gentoo ne aprofitterai per piallare adeguatamente la distribuzione della concorrenza per mettere su la miglior metadistribuzione sul mercato   :Twisted Evil: 

Peraltro divertente che questo post, da piú parti definito "da chiudere" sia giá arrivato a pagina 2 con svariati spunti, comunque utili anche a un gentooista che si trovasse nella stessa situazione

 *Quote:*   

> adesso ho scoperto che se accendo il modem DOPO aver caricato X funziona    ..funziona.. per modo di dire dopo 10 secondi cambiano i dns e chi si
> 
> è visto si è visto.. i dns puff scompaiono   

 

Se il problema sono solo i DNS prova ad usare quelli di ORSN.

Tuttavia quello che mi sembra é che il problema non siano i DNS ma che tu venga disconnesso dall'intera rete, come se tu non ti fossi loggato. Sicuro di aver controllato bene la configurazione del modem? Hai provato a pingare direttamente un indirizzo IP (ad esempio  66.249.85.99, ovvero google?)

----------

## Sonik

il problemi sono principalmente due:

1.non riesco a connettermi con il modem acceso prima di aver accesso il pc mentre una ovlta si

2.se accendo il modem dopo il server x mi connetto per pochissimo tempo e poi cambiano i dns

ho provato con quei dns ma non funzionano perche non mi connetto nemmeno.. ovviamente nemmeno pingando da shell funziona..

poi il modem da windows lo pingo e da linux non lo pingo da shell, ma dal browser sotto 198.168.1.1 mi si apre la pagina del modem   :Shocked: 

non è un po strano?! mi dice destination host unreachble se pingo da linux dalla shell! 

per me è utile per tutti perche è una situazione assurda da cui non si riesce a venirne fuori..   :Crying or Very sad: 

puo succedere anche ad altri..

io non ho fatto niente..

mi alzavo la mattina e il pc era disconesso e non si connetteva piu..   :Shocked: 

----------

## Sonik

ho provato a metteter mtu a 1500, 1492 e 1472..

niente non funziona la connessione   :Crying or Very sad: 

e ovviamente nemmeno il cd 2005.0 di gentoo. adls-setup e adls-start niente da fare..   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## Ic3M4n

ciao, anche io ho un problema con alice legato ai dns, ovvero, se lascio i dns di default non navigo. soluzione: dhcp non sovrascrive il mio /etc/resolv.conf ma rimane come io decido. ovvero così: 

```
nameserver 151.99.125.3

```

 magari ti torna utile.

----------

## Sonik

no io nn pingo nemmeno

nn sono i dns  :Sad: 

grazie comunque

----------

## Ic3M4n

per ricapitolare: dopo le modifiche suggerite dal forum, potresti riportare nuovamente la configurazione della/le scheda/e?

----------

## Sonik

non ho fatto nessuna modifica alla configurazione.. non è cambiato niente perche non va comunque..   :Sad: 

cioe ho dato i vari comandi route add default.... ma non vanno comunque.. 

la rete continua a non funzionare..

e nemmeno dal cd di gentoo funziona..

faccio adsl-setup e setto i dns come quelli del sito http://european.ch.orsn.net/tech-switch-linux.php

e poi metto user aliceadsl e passwd aliceadsl come funziona su windows e ha sempre funzionato

su linux e poi il firewall 0 per essere sicuri, il dominio nessuno.. 

faccio adsl-start mi dice . . . .connect! ma poi provo a pingare un sito qualsiasi e mi dice hunknow host

i dns rimangono quelli che setto pero nono pingo nemmeno..

ho parlato con un tecnico e anche lui mi vede connesso però non riesce nemmeno a pingarmi.

mi ha consigliato di provare la live di suSE..ma non funziona nessuna..

e comunque se ha sempre funzionato su debian e anche su gentoo..

poi la altra cosa strana che secondo me è quella la colpa è che in centrale mi vedono come ATM (usb)

anche se ovviamente sono collegato ethernet

potrebbe essere questo il problema?!

dicono che i server siano autosensitivi però perche si settanto su atm se sono over ethernet?!   :Shocked: 

secondo puo essere anche questa cosa importante e forse la causa..

----------

## Ic3M4n

ma il ping come lo fai?

```
ping www.google.it
```

 o

```
ping 66.249.85.99
```

?

non mi sembra che tu l'abbia specificato... e se poi fosse un problema di route lo troveresti specificato in questo output

```
64 bytes from 66.249.85.99: icmp_seq=1 ttl=246 time=75.0 ms

64 bytes from 66.249.85.99: icmp_seq=2 ttl=246 time=74.5 ms

64 bytes from 66.249.85.99: icmp_seq=3 ttl=246 time=119 ms

64 bytes from 66.249.85.99: icmp_seq=4 ttl=246 time=73.0 ms

```

----------

## Sonik

si mi dice ping: sendmsg: operation not permitted  :Confused: 

prima mi diceva destnation host unreachable   :Confused: 

è quello il problema?! in iptables?!

pero io nn l'ho toccato e i dns del sito http://european.ch.orsn.net/tech-switch-linux.php mi sembrano attendibili..   :Question: 

boh..ditemi voi..

----------

## shogun_panda

 *Sonik wrote:*   

> si mi dice ping: sendmsg: operation not permitted 
> 
> prima mi diceva destnation host unreachable  
> 
> è quello il problema?! in iptables?!
> ...

 

consiglio: prova a non usare aliceadsl come username e password (mi pare di capire che fai così, vero?) considerando che IN TEORIA è un account limitato...

Magari è proprio questo...magari no...Certo non spiegherebbe perchè Win va e Linux no...Ma almeno eliminiamo una cosa...

----------

## Sonik

ok fatta la prova del 9   :Wink:   non funziona nemmeno la passwd e l'user che mi hanno dato quelli del 187..

su windows si su linuz no   :Rolling Eyes: 

cosa devo fare?!

se pingo il modem mi dice una cosa stranissima...questo

```
         ping 198.168.1.1

PING 198.168.1.1 (198.168.1.1) from 192.168.1.20 et0: 56(84) bytes of data

From 198.168.1.20 icmp_seq=2 Destination Host Ureachable

From 198.168.1.20 icmp_seq=2 Destination Host Ureachable

From 198.168.1.20 icmp_seq=2 Destination Host Ureachable
```

perche se pingo il .1 mi rida .20 che è il mio ip locale (ho uno switch NON router quindi non centra da windows pinga giusto)

?!

----------

## Ic3M4n

per me hai fatto qualche casino con la scheda di rete. è una cosa illogica quella che stai facendo... inizia ad isolare i problemi e risolverli in ordine logico. prima collegamento scheda di rete. è ok? allora modem etc etc etc

----------

## Sonik

la scheda di rete è integrata nel portatile e a casa di altre persone accendo faccio pppoeconf e sono 

connesso! qua no!

fino a 2 mesi fa stesso pc e stesso hardware funzionava tutto perfettamente!

negli ultimi tempi mi connettevo la mattina alle 9, alle 9.15 mi disconnettevo perche dovevo riavviare e alle 9.17(riavviato) non mi connetteva piu

di nuovo..

detto questo.... .... ....

cosa posso fare a parte il fatto che la centrale mi vede ATM e io sono connesso ethernet?!

mi dicono che su windows va ed è colpa di linuz ma come hai letto sopra non centra linuz.. 

 :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## Ic3M4n

 *Sonik wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> From 198.168.1.20 icmp_seq=2 Destination Host Ureachable 
> ```
> ...

 

questo vuol dire che la route è sbagliata, probabilmente hai modificato qualche cosa.

cmq la prima prova che devi fare è pingare il server dns. in caso di alice 151.99.125.1 va bene. però puoi utilizzare anche 151.99.125.2 e 3. un'altra cosa: sei sicuro della subnet che utilizzi?

255.255.255.224 ? è un numero strano, di solito non si utilizza 255.255.255.0 con quella classe di ip? o sbaglio io?

----------

## Sonik

no ci sono riuscito..

o meglio mi hanno aiutato un mio amico..

il problema era iptables.. l'ho dovuto togliere   :Embarassed: 

~# iptables -P INPUT ACCEPT

~# iptables -P OUTPUT ACCEPT

~# iptables -F

~# iptables -t nat -F

adesso mi ha detto che devo farmene uno io?!   :Shocked: 

non capisco una mazza di reti.. devo riprogrammarmelo tutto io?!

in poche parole poi come mai prima andava?!

è cambiato da solo iptables?!   :Shocked:   io non l'homai toccato perche di reti appunto nono capisco niente..

grazie a tutti comunque!!!

adesso devo solo mettere a posto sto firewall e poi mettere gentoo   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Ic3M4n

sarebbe stato carinop sapere che tu hai attivato iptables, magari durante la prima pagina e non alla terza.cmq beh meglio che si sia risolto tutto .

----------

## Sonik

si lo so scusate..

cioe pensavo fosse sottointeso..   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed: 

mea culpea! perdono   :Embarassed:   :Rolling Eyes: 

pero adesso come faccio?! sto senza firewall??   :Confused:  non mi piace stare senza..

----------

## Ic3M4n

se è un pc singolo senza niente altro c'è una linea di pensiero che afferma che non è dannoso stare senza firewall, ovvero meglio senza che con uno fatto con il c*!o. cmq trovi molte info nel forum, fai una ricerca e di materiale ne trovi. ps: devi selezionare il forum - italian -

----------

## Sonik

ok cerco  thx!

pero...

adesso mi è venuto in mente..:

-io iptables nn l'ho mai toccatocome mai di colpo non va piu?!

-perche a casa di altri con iptables funzionava?!

-poi perche a volte andava e a volte no?!

non è la prima volte che succedono cose simili..

----------

## shogun_panda

 *Sonik wrote:*   

> ok cerco  thx!
> 
> pero...
> 
> adesso mi è venuto in mente..:
> ...

 

Mi permetto di consigliarti FireHOL http://firehol.sf.net...

Anch'io necessitavo di un firewall per pseudo niubbi di rete...E' l'ideale...

----------

## Sonik

ok

provero..adesso ho reinstallato tutto per curiosità e funziona perfettamente la rete con iptables..

pero su ubuntu 5.10..

ma chissa che è successo   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## knefas

Mi sono letto tutto il topic e all'ultima pagina ho scoperto che mancava solo il [risolto] nel titolo, se non non me lo sarei letto tutto, e' lungo!!   :Evil or Very Mad: 

Cmq dopo tutta sta storia ci sta un bel mkfs.quellochevuoi e una bella installazione di gentoo. Almeno per simpatia verso la community, chennedici?  :Wink:  Ah, gentoo da Ubuntu si installa benissimo,non devi neanche tirar fuori il livecd!  :Razz: 

----------

## cloc3

 *knefas wrote:*   

> Cmq dopo tutta sta storia ci sta un bel mkfs.quellochevuoi e una bella installazione di gentoo. Almeno per simpatia verso la community, chennedici?  Ah, gentoo da Ubuntu si installa benissimo,non devi neanche tirar fuori il livecd! 

 

Knefas ha ragione. Tra l'altro, adesso, una partizione libera ce l'hai.  :Cool: 

Appena passo da Udine, sappilo, vengo a controllare  :Evil or Very Mad:  .

----------

## Sonik

eheh adesso vedo   :Very Happy: 

certo che gnome 2.12 nn è mica cosi bello   :Rolling Eyes: 

mi piacevadi piu il 2.10...sopratutto nautilus..era uno spettacolo..

mi sa che rimetto fluxbox   :Confused: 

cmq quando vuoi passa anzi ci sentiamo!!

perche gentoo me l'ha installata un mio amico da ssh e poi non mi ispiraae volevo metterla io cosi

ho formattato.. poi pero nn ho messo gentoo.. nemmeno provato a dire la verità..

---e sono ancora perplesso.. perche a casa di altri iptables filtrava giusto tutto?!

---perche adesso sulla nuova distro n da problemi?!

cmq grazie di tutto!!

----------

## randomaze

 *Sonik wrote:*   

> ---perche adesso sulla nuova distro n da problemi?!

 

Non so. A me sembra molto strano che tu possa aver avuto problemi con l'iptables del LiveCD di gentoo, che dici di aver provato.

----------

## randomaze

Direi che tre pagine di discussione su un'altra distribuzione bastano ed avanzano.

Chiudo il post e non voglio piú sentire parlare di cose non attinenti a gentoo.

----------

